
ScalaQuest – a game to learn Scala - based2
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andanthor/scalaquest-a-game-to-learn-scala
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/6oh37g/scalaquest_a_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/6oh37g/scalaquest_a_game_to_learn_scala_kickstarter/)

